# Battle.net Account gesperrt - Handlung erforderlich



## BlackBetty466 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo allerseits!


In den letzten Wochen habe ich des öfteren Mails von Blizzard bekommen, in denen mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass auf meinem Diablo III Account verdächtige Aktivitäten stattfinden würden. Weiterhin wurde ich gebeten, mein Passwort zu ändern, was ich dann auch insgesamt 3 mal getan habe - zuletzt erst gestern Nachmittag.

So, und heute bekomme ich glatte 40 (!) Mails von Blizzard mit dem Betreff: Battle.net Account gesperrt - Handlung erforderlich.


Hehe, und das geilste ist, dass ich lediglich eine Diablo III Testversion und mein altes Starcraft auf dem Account habe 

Werde mal dem Support schreiben, dass die mein Konto schliessen können. Starcraft & Broodwar spiele ich ohnehin nur solo oder im LAN, und alle anderen Spiele von denen interessieren mich kein Stück. Schon gar nicht, wenn die mit ihrem Account-Management scheinbar überhaupt nicht klarkommen...


Gerade sehe ich, dass der Mail-Terror noch weitergeht... Schon wieder 5x dieselbe Mail bekommen 


EDIT: jetzt kommt auch noch 'ne Mail, in der mir vorgeworfen wird, ich würde meinen Diablo III Account unrechtmässigerweise verkaufen wollen... Wofür soll ich denn bitte 'nen Account mit der Testversion verkaufen wollen??? So langsam geht mir der Sch***laden ganz schön auf den Sack...
Als Strafe wird mir angedroht, meinen Account dauerhaft zu schliessen. Schön, denn die Option habe ich auf rechtmässigem Wege nicht gefunden, auch Support-Tickets zu dem Thema kann man nicht erstellen...


----------



## Pas89 (27. Oktober 2012)

Weiß nicht genau wie deine E-Mail aussieht, aber in Bezug auf Battle.net Accounts und Diablo 3 gab es in letzter Zeit viele Phishing-Mails um an Accounts zu kommen. Da würde ich eher vorsichtig sein und nichts anklicken.


----------



## kress (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bekomme täglich mind. eine Email an meinen Web.de Account, dass ich doch bitte irgendwas mit meinem Diablo 3 Account machen soll. Dabei hab ich diese Email-Adresse nicht im Battle.net angegeben.

Beim Klicken auf den Link in der Mail weißt mich mein Browser auf eine Phishing-Seite hin.
Falls du schon mehrfach auf die Mails geantwortet hast, wird der Account bereits längst in fremden Händen sein.


----------



## XT1024 (27. Oktober 2012)

BlackBetty466 schrieb:


> Schon gar nicht, wenn die mit ihrem Account-Management scheinbar überhaupt nicht klarkommen...


Ich glaube auf solche Experten warten die wahren Absender nur.
Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass Blizzard (oder egal welche Firma) in so einem Fall so viele mails versenden würde?


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Oktober 2012)

Ein WoW-Spieler hat mir mal erzählt dass der Account zuerst gesperrt wird und erst dann bekommst du ne Mail.
Mein Spam-Ordner ist zugemüllt mit diesen Mails obwohl ich mich nur einmal für diese WoW-Testwoche angemeldet hab.


----------



## DjTomCat (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe auch diese mails bekommen. habe sie direkt gelöscht. waren alles bei mir im spam ordner. die echten bilzzard mails landen bei mir im eingansordner.


----------



## Fexzz (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd bei web.de damit auch total zugeballert derzeit, locker 6 Stück am Tag, 3 für WoW und 3 für D3 :/


----------



## BlackBetty466 (27. Oktober 2012)

In all den Mails habe ich selbstverständlich gar nichts angeklickt. Habe mich jedesmal direkt über die Battle.net Homepage eingeloggt. Und jedesmal funzte mein PW nicht mehr, sondern ich durfte über die Wiederherstellungsfunktion ein neues erstellen.


Wie auch immer, jetzt mach ich einfach gar nix mehr sondern hoffe, dass mein Account möglichst bald geschlossen wird und ich nie wieder mit dem Verein zu tun haben werde...


----------



## Robonator (27. Oktober 2012)

Komisch, genau solche Mails bekomme ich nur von irgendwelches Spamseiten ^^   Kannst du dich noch in deinen Account einloggen? Wenn ja dann ist sicher das du nur Spam bekommst.


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Oktober 2012)

Diese Emails haben doch nichts mit Blizzard zu tun? 
Manche von die die ich bekommen fangen so an: 
	
	



```
http://us.battle.net.ok.ggweb.asia/
```


----------



## BlackBetty466 (27. Oktober 2012)

Doch, die Mails kommen tatsächlich von Blizzard.
Und nein, ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen, es sei denn ich erstelle ein neues Passwort.

Ich denke, dass jemand versucht, meinen Account zu hacken und Blizzard vorsichtshalber dicht macht und mich informiert.


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Oktober 2012)

Was will denn ein Hacker mit dem einen Game was da drauf ist ... ?
Bevor ich nicht den Inhalt einer solchen Mail gesehen hab, glaube ich dir nicht dass die von Blizzard sein soll.


----------



## DjTomCat (28. Oktober 2012)

Ruf doch bei blizzard an und du kannst das mit denen direkt am telefon alles klären.

Deutschland
0800 5890644
11:30 – 19:30 Uhr Pariser Zeit


Ist sogar kosten los


----------

